
How a Guy from a Montana Trailer Park Overturned 150 Years of Biology - kanamekun
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2016/07/how-a-guy-from-a-montana-trailer-park-upturned-150-years-of-biology/491702/?single_page=true
======
gus_massa
The subtitle is much better than the title: "Biology textbooks tell us that
lichens are alliances between two organisms—a fungus and an alga. They are
wrong."

(It would be even better replacing the "They are wrong." with the answer, ...)

